# Clearing out the shelves..



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted 3 ads for some of my older but hardly used rolling stock in the Classifieds.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/ViewType/PropertyTypeID/6/Default.aspx


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry, nothing I need .


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, with '1/29th' in your signature block, I wasn't expecting to hear from you... _Err, hang on, those Aristo coaches are 1/29th?_


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty just was not thinking as usual. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought of the coaches but the two parking spots are full of the AT&SF HW train.


----------

